# Comics? Video games?



## littl3red (Nov 4, 2012)

Okay, so as I was sitting with my friends in a trading card store learning how to play Magic: The Gathering, I finally came to terms with something I have struggled with my entire life:

I am a huge friggin' nerd.

It all started when I was 3 years old. My dad got me the Sega Genesis for Christmas, with three games: Sonic the Hedgehog (2 I believe,) Barbie Supermodel (I was a three-year-old girl after all,) and Tom and Jerry. I fell in love. I would spend a possibly unhealthy amount of time playing the games. Later I got a couple other games, but the one I still play the most is Lion King. That game was AMAZING. My next console was the Game Boy Color and I found my love affair with Pokemon, which was what REALLY got me into gaming. I have owned at least one game from every single generation since that first pokemon game, which was Pokemon Yellow. I. Love. Pokemon. Over the years, I have owned a Genesis, GBC, GBA, Gamecube, GBA SP, Wii, Nintendo DS, PS3, and several computers which have also gotten their fair of video game time.

When I was six I read my first comic book. It was a Fantastic Four comic which I still own to this day. I have, in recent years, moved more towards DC, but I still have a soft spot in my heart for Spiderman. I cried along with him when (SPOILER ALERT) his girlfriend Gwen's neck was snapped in a cruel twist of fate during his own rescue attempt, I laughed at his horrible jokes, I cringed when he showed The Vulture that death wasn't what he truly wanted, even after suffering a stroke and becoming half-paralyzed. (SPOILERS END) Comic books have been an escape for me, and as much as I love novels, I truly will never move past my love for some good old text-bubbled, illustrated, emotional action.

So what do you guys geek out about? Film? Literature? Because I truly believe there's a huge nerd in every one of us just waiting to awkwardly stumble out. :coolness:


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 4, 2012)

hehe... nice thing about being a girl is that being a nerd makes you super awesome 'cause there's not that many of us female gamers


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 4, 2012)

Definite gamer and bookworm. Sci-fi geek as well.


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 4, 2012)

Roomie is turning me into a video game nerd.

I like comic books with strong female characters (Batwoman, anyone?). 

Also, sci-fi (Star Trek especially)...and of course, the LOTR books....

In other words, I'm just a total nerd.


----------



## littl3red (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh gosh yes. I love Star Trek. (But only the original series... Kirk was such a hottie.) Star Wars is awesome too. I have a stuffed ewok. Someday when I have money to spend on a stormtrooper suit, I'm going to buy a stormtrooper suit. I'm going to wear it to the mall and stuff. I'll have pictures taken of me and NOBODY WILL KNOW IT'S ME. Kinda like how people take pictures of my truck all the time because it says "Zombie Outbreak Response Vehicle" on the tailgate. I have my friends text me all the time saying "lol, someone just sent me a picture of your truck like DUDE THIS IS AWESOME and I'm like LOL THAT'S MY FRIEND ASHTIN." This has happened multiple times. My truck is a celebrity here.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm a nerd about reading. Always have been. I would rather curl up with a book than hang out with people.

I'm a nerd about my rabbits!  not sure if you all are aware but I have these two buns that I'm head over heels for. And there's this forum about rabbits that I spend alot of time on.......

I'm a nerd about animals too. Like just in general, anything that lives and breathes (except spiders) I want to touch. So I'm the mom in the neighborhood chasing down frogs and snakes for the kids. I want to feed the deer that I'm not suppose to feed....

I could kinda go on and on as I always have felt different and apart from the norm of things.....

On a random note, Ashtin, about the game Lion King. I think my little sister had this game. I'm not a huge gamer but I've been known to like some video games in my past  so was there a part in the game (and I think it was the hardest part) where you had to navigate little Simba through the stampede of gazelles or something?


----------



## littl3red (Nov 4, 2012)

I think you might be talking about wildebeest, but yeah, that's it.  My favorite level is really early, I think it's like the second level, but it's "Just Can't Wait to be King" and you get to jump on giraffe's heads and get thrown around by monkeys and ride an ostrich... Way too much fun.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 4, 2012)

Zombies. I've seen most zombie movies, old/new good and terrible. I plan for the zombie apocalypse. My husband and i talk about it several times a week. 

I love zombies.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 4, 2012)

Books mostly and some movies. Used to be a giant comic book reader--had mostly marvel. When I was overseas at the behest of my country, my sister sold most of my stuff or her friends stole it. Had a lot of #1 issues--Fantastic Four, Spiderman, Dr. Strange et al.


----------



## degrassi (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah I'm a big gamer. I mostly play xbox 360 now but own most of the old consoles all the way back to the original Atari. I also enjoy board games and usually have a game night once a month with friends. 

I'm also a nerd about tv shows. Favorite show is Buffy, but anything Joss whedon does is great too(firefly comes in at a close 2nd). Star trek is great. I grew up when star trek: the next generation was on so thats my favorite. Battlestar galatica is really good too. Walking Dead is also a big fav. 

I also enjoy the "old"(aka 80's) horror movies. They were just the right combo of bad(super awesome at the time!) special effects and humour.


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh, there are a number of things I nerd over.

I've only within the last couple years really started getting into video games, although I have always been really into the Pokemon ones and have all the good ones for Nintendo DS/Gameboy Advanced/Gameboy color (I don't wast money on all the ranger and such ones). I've also got a good chunk of Wii games but I just love the PS3. Got it last year for Christmas along with a copy of Skyrim and now I'm hooked, been getting into the Batman Arkham Asylum/Arkham City and Assasin's Creed games, going to get Uncharted, Mass Effect and Infamous next. 

I am a MAJOR movie buff as well, I have 6 foot bookshelves full of DVDs, I just love movies, my recent obsession being The Dark Knight trilogy.

Anime is another big one, there are so many fantastic series out there in animated format and some anime series are great.

Books, I am super into books as well, I will read just about anything as long as it isn't super sappy romance.


----------



## littl3red (Nov 4, 2012)

> I'm also a nerd about tv shows. Favorite show is Buffy, but anything Joss whedon does is great too(firefly comes in at a close 2nd).


Have you seen Dr. Horrible? Please tell me you've seen Dr. Horrible.


----------



## littl3red (Nov 4, 2012)

*Kipcha wrote: *


> I've only within the last couple years really started getting into video games, although I have always been really into the Pokemon ones and have all the good ones for Nintendo DS/Gameboy Advanced/Gameboy color (I don't wast money on all the ranger and such ones). I've also got a good chunk of Wii games but I just love the PS3. Got it last year for Christmas along with a copy of Skyrim and now I'm hooked, been getting into the Batman Arkham Asylum/Arkham City and Assasin's Creed games, going to get Uncharted, Mass Effect and Infamous next.


I think we would get along, like REALLY REALLY WELL. I LOVED Skyrim. I LOVE Arkham Asylum (trying so hard to finish it so I can play Arkham City but I'm SOOOOOOOOO BUSY) and Assassin's Creed III looks painfully cool, I'm borrowing it from a friend when things settle down and he's done with it. Oh my gosh. This thread is making my heart pump. I get so excited when I can talk about video games! :biggrin: You have no idea how horrible it is to live in Farm Town, Kansas.  The internet is my only sanctuary.


----------



## degrassi (Nov 4, 2012)

*littl3red wrote: *


> > I'm also a nerd about tv shows. Favorite show is Buffy, but anything Joss whedon does is great too(firefly comes in at a close 2nd).
> 
> 
> Have you seen Dr. Horrible? Please tell me you've seen Dr. Horrible.


But of course, so good!


----------



## littl3red (Nov 4, 2012)

I can't get over it!  Boyfriend and I like to sing harmony to My Eyes... even though he's a horrible singer. It's still awesome. :love:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 4, 2012)

COMICS!! DC all the way! Which ones are you following

Sci-Fi big time. 

Doctor Who makes me happy inside.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 4, 2012)

qtipthebun wrote:


> I like comic books with strong female characters (Batwoman, anyone?).



Love the current Batwoman.


----------



## littl3red (Nov 4, 2012)

Batman: The Dark Knight is about it at the moment... I just got the Joker graphic novel and WOW is it twisted. I really miss the classy Joker... I mean, Heath Ledger did a great job as the Joker, but I miss the slick hair and well-pressed suit. They're two different types of creepy. What's your opinion on The New 52?


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 5, 2012)

Aagh, so excited that there's other geek girls on here! Ali, I can't believe you read Batwoman!! That makes me super happy! 

*Goes to snuggle on the couch with Tippy and play Skyrim*


----------



## Tam O Ham (Nov 5, 2012)

*littl3red wrote: *


> Oh gosh yes. I love Star Trek. (But only the original series... Kirk was such a hottie.) Star Wars is awesome too. I have a stuffed ewok. Someday when I have money to spend on a stormtrooper suit, I'm going to buy a stormtrooper suit. I'm going to wear it to the mall and stuff. I'll have pictures taken of me and NOBODY WILL KNOW IT'S ME. Kinda like how people take pictures of my truck all the time because it says "Zombie Outbreak Response Vehicle" on the tailgate. I have my friends text me all the time saying "lol, someone just sent me a picture of your truck like DUDE THIS IS AWESOME and I'm like LOL THAT'S MY FRIEND ASHTIN." This has happened multiple times. My truck is a celebrity here.


Big Clone Trooper fan myself. You can't go wrong in stormtrooper gear, you just really can't. Have you checked out the 501st Legion? And cosplay cons. I hear there are some good ones up in Kansas.


----------



## Apebull (Nov 5, 2012)

> Doctor Who makes me happy inside.


Me too :biggrin2:.

We have a half dozen very full long boxes. Both the kids have short boxes already started. And don't even get me started on the assortment of action figures and model replicas of comic characters. LOVE IT ALL.

We do have a X-Box, but not too into gaming.


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 5, 2012)

littl3red wrote:


> *Kipcha wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I've only within the last couple years really started getting into video games, although I have always been really into the Pokemon ones and have all the good ones for Nintendo DS/Gameboy Advanced/Gameboy color (I don't wast money on all the ranger and such ones). I've also got a good chunk of Wii games but I just love the PS3. Got it last year for Christmas along with a copy of Skyrim and now I'm hooked, been getting into the Batman Arkham Asylum/Arkham City and Assasin's Creed games, going to get Uncharted, Mass Effect and Infamous next.
> ...



I agree, it sounds like we would! Do you have any other good PS3 game recommendations? Because I am always on the lookout for new games!

If you like Arkham Asylum, then you will LOVE Arkham City, it took everything from Arkham Asylum and stepped it up!


----------



## degrassi (Nov 5, 2012)

> I agree, it sounds like we would! Do you have any other good PS3 game recommendations? Because I am always on the lookout for new games!



Check out the Mass effect trilogy. I think its coming out with a collection disk of all 3 games in 1. Really good series if you like scifi and open world RPGs like Skyrim. I liked Skyrim more but Mass effect was really fun too. Or the Fable series is pretty good.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 11, 2012)

Fallout is another great series too.

Portal 1 and 2 were awesome. I have this sneaking suspicion that my brother is getting me the limited edition Star Wars xbox 360, so I'll be able to get back into my console gaming obsession and not just PC.

I'm also replaying both KOTOR 1 and 2. GREAT games!


----------



## degrassi (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh man, I would love to get the star wars xbox!!! But I can't justify buying another console just cause it looks cool. 

Yeah, I love Fallout too! I also just finished playing Borderlands 2. Pretty fun with a comic book look to the graphics and some really funny dialog.

But this weeks been busy with Halo 4 and Black Ops 2 coming out tuesday!!!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 12, 2012)

I actually don't even have an Xbox! I have to live off of small spurts when I visit my brother. I still have to say my favourite series of all time for gaming is Mass Effect... It's sooo good. 

I really want to try Borderlands 2, but I'm so broke I can't manage it  

I'm not a huge fan of FPS's but I do love me some Halo. I haven't even been able to try out Halo 4 yet, it's killing me!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 12, 2012)

Never became a fan of games as I found most to be way too easy to the point they bored me. Now it's 3D movies and we're still voracious reader's. I prefer printed matter and Nancy has her kindle.


----------



## littl3red (Nov 13, 2012)

*MarisaAndToby wrote: *


> I actually don't even have an Xbox! I have to live off of small spurts when I visit my brother. I still have to say my favourite series of all time for gaming is Mass Effect... It's sooo good.
> 
> I really want to try Borderlands 2, but I'm so broke I can't manage it
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of FPS's but I do love me some Halo. I haven't even been able to try out Halo 4 yet, it's killing me!


I don't really like Halo... But I REALLY want to play Borderlands 2. It looks AWESOME.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 15, 2012)

Lol I honestly dislike all those things! I'm a total animal nerd, though. My hobbies are surfing and volleyball, and I do them almost every day. And I get super paranoid with open doors. My friends think I have a phobia or something


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Nov 16, 2012)

I geek out over sewing and quilting stuff, but as for "actual" geeky things, I have spent hours at a time playing Diablo (still have the original 2-player Playstation game), Diablo II on a laptop that could barely run it, and now Diablo III on my newly-built computer.


----------



## sarah92lynn (Nov 19, 2012)

Well I bought myself an Xbox 360 before anything else, if that tells you anything. 
I loooove zombies. Zombie games most of all, my favorite show The Walking Dead, and of course the movies.

But I have to say I'm a total gamer chick. And my boyfriend loves it, except for when I do better than him :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 19, 2012)

littl3red wrote:


> Batman: The Dark Knight is about it at the moment... I just got the Joker graphic novel and WOW is it twisted. I really miss the classy Joker... I mean, Heath Ledger did a great job as the Joker, but I miss the slick hair and well-pressed suit. They're two different types of creepy. What's your opinion on The New 52?



Ever read Arkham Asylum? LOVE 

The New 52 is hit and miss. Some I love. Some eh. Others I loathe.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 19, 2012)

qtipthebun wrote:


> Aagh, so excited that there's other geek girls on here! Ali, I can't believe you read Batwoman!! That makes me super happy!
> 
> *Goes to snuggle on the couch with Tippy and play Skyrim*



I have my hubby hooked. You should see the onsies we got for our baby.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 19, 2012)

Apebull wrote:


> > Doctor Who makes me happy inside.
> 
> 
> Me too :biggrin2:.
> ...



I should post the picture of her in her Batman onsies


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 20, 2012)

Aaliyhah in her Batman onsie.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 20, 2012)

Aaliyah in a shirt we made for her.


----------



## Shmoo06 (Nov 21, 2012)

Tv. hands down. I am kind of obsessed with Criminal Minds. Not as much now since my favorite person left, but I rewatch episodes like nobody's business. lol. I'm a major super fan/fangirl of Paget Brewster(she played Emily Prentiss). She is just so funny, unique, and talented. She's also a huge nerd. I also fall asleep to The Golden Girls every night and watch Friends on a daily basis. lol. I also love The Big Bang Theory.

I like video games, but not "gamer games" if that makes sense. I like puzzles. I'm hooked on picross 3d on my ds right now. I also like games like the Sims 2. I have been meaning to get a Wii for so long. I love Mario games. I had a PS2, but it broke. I ended up selling my games when I needed money and realized I'd never actually buy a PS2 again. I kept all my Crash Bandicoot games though. I couldn't part with them. lol.

oh, and P!nk. I've been a super fan for 9 years.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Nov 24, 2012)

I LOVE my xbox. <3 Love love love. Lol. I want a PS3 too.


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 25, 2012)

Oooh, Shmoo, puzzle games...you should try Catherine. It's a little creepy, but if you watch Criminal Minds, you can handle it (I had a roommate who was obsessed with serial killers...I've seen all of them except those that came out in the past year and a half). But it's a series of block puzzles. Like pushing a 3d set of blocks to make a path up it. It's really hard!!

And aaaah, Golden Girls! I LOVE Golden Girls. And the Big Bang Theory, but for a nerd, I think that goes without saying.


----------



## Shmoo06 (Nov 25, 2012)

I just looked the game up and it does look really interesting! Unfortunately, I don't have an xbox or PS.  

All the great Criminal Minds episodes happened before you stopped watching, so it's all good.  haha


----------



## Deliciosa (Nov 28, 2012)

Golden Girls rule.

I love sci-fi and fantasy, right now I'm reading the Elric saga by Michael Moorcock. 
I used to be a lot more into video games but now I get bored quickly and never end up finishing them.
Last game I played was Fallout New Vegas... and then I found a good book to read.


----------



## Troller (Nov 28, 2012)

I keep meaning to read Elric. Otherwise I'm into all the stereotypical geek stuff, only in my age not as intensely though I still roleplay pen & paper games. Only difference I guess from being a stereotypical geek is that I love sports and was a monster playing football. I like to think of myself as a blue collar geek and my wife is a sophisticated geek.


----------



## Deliciosa (Nov 28, 2012)

Elric is great! A tad difficult to find, you'd be best off buying the series off Amazon. I scoured many a local used bookstore before resorting to the internet


----------

